# e46 325i HU turns itself off after 20 min



## max.lamers (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,
I recently purchased a used 2003 325i and I think someone has wired the HU and ipod interface incorrectly. This is the factory HU and BMW ipod adapter. There are 2 main symptoms.
1. HU turns itself off after 20 min while driving. I can turn it right back on and it picks up where it left off. It doesn't matter which mode is selected; it turns off every time.
2. The HU does not turn off with the ignition.
Does someone have a proper wiring diagram or ipod adapter install instructions that I can reference?
Thanks


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

max.lamers said:


> Hi,
> I recently purchased a used 2003 325i and I think someone has wired the HU and ipod interface incorrectly. This is the factory HU and BMW ipod adapter. There are 2 main symptoms.
> 1. HU turns itself off after 20 min while driving. I can turn it right back on and it picks up where it left off. It doesn't matter which mode is selected; it turns off every time.
> 2. The HU does not turn off with the ignition.
> ...


It seems to me that the ACC line into that OEM HU has been replaced by a constant 12V line... that will explain the 20 minute shut off (that's a feature and not a fault, you can play the radio without a key for those 20 minutes), and why the HU does not turn off with ignition: http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/26961

I would pay attention to the way *pin 5, the ACC line* in your OEM main radio harness is connected to the OEM iPod adapter.


----------



## max.lamers (Nov 6, 2007)

*It was a fuse*

Turns out that a fuse was blown that recognized whether the car had the key in the ignition. It was working like the car was off at all times.


----------



## Icemanleo (Oct 18, 2009)

max.lamers said:


> Turns out that a fuse was blown that recognized whether the car had the key in the ignition. It was working like the car was off at all times.


What fuse # would that be?

edit: N/M is fuse 7.... if fuse 7 is out the radio wil be turning off every 20 min. and it won't shut off when you turn the car off


----------

